
Will Windows Matter in 10 Years? - TBloom
http://blog.travisbloom.me/post/7553419381
======
geophile
Yeah, that's pretty much correct, except for this, referring to corporate
usage: "Because Windows infrastructure has been used and perfected for so
long, I do believe they will still maintain a majority stake in 10 years."

That's rotting too. When those kids in college with 70% Macs go into the
workforce, and are used to 1) everything in the cloud, 2) computers that
actually work, 3) not being subject to the IT department for login problems,
problems caused by malware, problems caused by anti-malware, Exchange
problems, and so on, you think they're going to put up with Windows? In the
last ten years of my working life, I've been at companies going from all
Windows, to Windows + Mac + Linux, to a completely Windows-free environment.
Even our marketing guys are on Macs and google mail/calendar. They still have
Office on Macs, but google docs is displacing that quickly, because sharing
Office docs _sucks_.

I think Microsoft experiences its first quarterly loss within 10 years.

------
fuzionmonkey
The cloud is going to eliminate the need for Windows IT infrastructure. Who
needs group policies when you run everything in the cloud?

~~~
MortenK
What do you think "the cloud" is running on?

~~~
elmindreda
LAMP, mostly.

~~~
MortenK
LAMP is not the "cloud". It's a stack of an operative system (Linux), web
server (Apache), database engine (MySQL) and scripting language (PHP). It's
used for hosting web applications.

The vague "cloud" term, ultimately boils down to an internet connected server
running Linux or Windows, with various layers of connectivity, applications,
API's and storage access on top.

Meaning, if your company uses Microsoft software (which the majority does), a
transition to the "cloud" will just mean that parts or all of your Microsoft
systems, now are hosted by Microsoft themselves or a third-party, compared to
being placed locally.

------
ghurlman
To ask this question and start out completely discounting the corporate market
is ridiculous.

